# Piermont, Ohio (near Pymatuning) Owner financing w/1.5 acre/barn



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't know anything except what this listing says. I found it while looking at Craigslist.

Looks like a very decent deal to me.

http://erie.craigslist.org/rfs/625837654.html

http://www.angelfire.com/un/mhfl/mom.html


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

So is there anyone pursuing this?


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

if it wasn't so far away I would be all over it


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

That's not to far from us...sent it to DH at work..maybe he'll want to go look at it. Actually from looking at the satellite picture it is just down the road from where he works.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

sigh... why can't it be closer to KS


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I would love to see someone from this board get this if it's helpful to them.

Like I said, I have nothing to do with it, but I think it would be great to hear from any of you if you buy it.

I like when folks share something they find that may help others. Hope it's helpful to SOME one.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

gonna drive by it tonight!!!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool Terry, Let us know what it's like.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Finally got to drive by-- and called so I can see the interior-- it may be too much 'city' for any real farmimng to be done-- but Pierpont IS very lax about zoning enforcement- heck, the town only has one gas station, and the grocery store is really just a big Conveneince store-- the 'restaurant' flirts with the health department and business licensing laws--( one 'donates' what they feel the meal was worth-- there is no menu-- just whatever the owner happens to cook that day...) I think the only reason there is the one traffic light is because the center of 'town' is where two state roads meet!!!
Anyway-- the 'pond' is separated from a tributary stream by little more than 1 foot of earth. Needs some serious TLC and maintenence on the outside. There 'could' be flooding issues due to the proximity of the stream to the house. I'll see what I smell when I see the inside of things. the grass looks nice-- someone is keeping the lawn mowed very short, and it is nicely covered. Grass covered drive-- house is very close to the road, but plenty of room for kids to play to the side while adults watch from the sheltered carport area. Nice brown metal roof over the whole thing- looks fairly new.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the update, take pics when you go so we can see them.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow.....looks like agreat deal! Terry, did you get a look at the inside?

Kitty


----------

